# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لن ننساك ياإيداهور . بوست توثيقي  : ساهم بما تستطيع (صور،فيديو،...)

## Almothanna

* سيرة نجم النجوم الراحل اندوراس ايداهور 

الأخـــبار - أخبار الزعيم كان من اكثر لاعبي المريخ غيرة على القميص الاحمر
جاء للمريخ من فريق دولفين بورت هاركورت النيجيري اواخر العام 2006 مع زميله السابق ايفوسا ايغواكون
لاعب من اسرة ثرية ، اخلاقه عالية ، لا يعرف غير الكرة و هواياته الجميلة التي يمارسها ، لم يعرف عنه التسكع و السهر و اختلاق المشاكل
قوة بدنية هائلة ، مهارة عالية في احراز الاهداف ، كان يجيد ضربات الرأس الساحقة و التصويبات البعيدة القوية ، يجيد تخزين الكرات و امتصاصها معطياً فرصاً اكبر لباقي زملائه للانتشار و اقتناص الخانات
له الفضل بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى في الكثير من اهداف باقي مهاجمي المريخ في المباريات الحاسمة بعكسياته و كراته البينية ...

المولد و النشأة
ولد إيداهو الذي ينتمي لأسرة تضم مجموعة كبيرة من مشاهير الكرة النيجيرية بمدينة بنين في العام 1984 ونشأ في كنف أسرة ميسورة الحال وبين أفراد عائلة يحبون كرة القدم وهو ما ساعده على إبراز موهبته في سن مبكرة ووضعته على طريق الشهرة والأضواء منذ أيامه الأولى في عالم المستديرة ليكون محط انظار الأندية النيجيرية وهو في سن صغيرة وقد تلقى اللاعب الصغير عددا مهولا من العروض المغرية من اندية المقدمة النيجيرية وهو ما يزال يافعا يعدو خلف معشوقته في حواري وأزقة بنين. وبعد صراع عنيف بين الأندية النيجيرية ظفر نادي اقبيني بيبيز بمدينة بنين بخدمات اللاعب الذي كان قريبا من اندية كبيرة في العاصمة لاغوس الا ان أسرة اللاعب اصرت على بقائه بقربها والتوقيع للفريق الموجود بالمدينة لأنه كان في سن صغيرة حيث لم يتجاوز عمره سبعة عشر عاما لتبدأ مسيرة نجمنا مع كرة القدم بصفة الاحتراف من أول السلم النيجيري.
بداية وقبل ان نبدأ في سرد السيرة الذاتية لأحد افضل المحترفين الاجانب الذين لعبوا للمريخ طوال تاريخه يجدر بنا ان نتوقف عند جزئية مهمة تتعلق بإخلاص والتزام اللاعب الذي صُنف ضمن اللاعبين الأكثر ظهورا في تشكيلة الفريق الأساسية في كل المباريات ومن اكثرهم تأثيرا على نتائج المباريات وربما يختلف انصار المريخ حول القدرات الفنية لمجموعة المحترفين الموجودين بكشف الفريق حاليا ولكنهم جميعا كانوا يتفقون على تمتع ايداهو بروح قتالية نادرة واخلاص منقطع النظير تجلى في العديد من المواقف وهو سر حب هذه الجماهير للاعب وتفضيلها له على ما سواه من المحترفين وحتى الوطنيين الذين يتفوق عليهم إيداهو في جانب الحماس والغيرة على الشعار للدرجة التي جعلت البعض يعتقد أن النيجيري نشا وترعرع داخل جدران القلعة الحمراء.

بزوغ نجم الراحل و تألقه
في موسم 2003 كان إيداهو على رأس قائمة اللاعبين المطلوبين في كبرى الاندية النيجيرية بعد ان تألق بصورة لافتة مع فريقه الاول وتصدر قائمة الهدافين وبعد صراع مرير بين الأندية المختلفة تمكن جوليوس بيرقر من خطف الهداف وضمه الى قائمته في مطلع الموسم ليكون اضافة حقيقية الى خط المقدمة الذي كان يقوده المهاجم المخضرم رشيدي يكيني العائد من تجارب احتراف ثرة في الدوريات الاوربية. ومنذ اليوم الاول لوصول إيداهو الى نادي العاصمة النيجيرية وجد مكانه خاليا في المقدمة الهجومية ليبدأ عهدا جديدا من التألق بصحبة لاعبين كبار ومعروفين من بينهم نجم الهلال الحالي ولاعب المنتخب النيجيري الاول آنذاك قودوين ندبيسي في رحلة ترافق استمرت موسمين وانتهت بانتقال كليهما إيداهو الى دولفين وقودوين للهلال. وفي موسمه الأول مع جوليوس بيرقر نافس ايداهو على لقب هداف البطولة وحل في المركز الثاني مع نهاية الموسم يرصيد 12 هدفا متخلفا عن هداف البطولة لاعب ناشونال ازورومبا بفارق هدف وحيد. وقد عنى تتويج ايداهو بلقب ثاني هدافي البطولة الكثير بالنسبة للاعب الذي كان يخوض أول مواسمه مع الفريق وفي وجود لاعبين كبار مثل رشيدي يكيني.

مطلوب في أوروبا
عقب نهاية موسم 2004 الذي شهد تألقا لافتا لإيداهو انهالت عليه العروض من كل حدب وصوب عبر وكيله النيجيري فرايدي ليبدأ اللاعب رحلة البحث عن العرض الأفضل فتوجه اولا الى نادي ليل الفرنسي الذي طلب خدماته ليخوض معه فترة اختبار ناجحة كادت تكلل بالتوقيع في كشوفات الفريق الأوروبي العريق الا ان عدم اتفاق الناديين على التفاصيل المالية حال دون خوض ايداهو لتجربته الاحترافية الأولى في الدوري الأوروبي ليعود اللاعب ويبقى في انتظار حسم العروض المحلية المتعددة التي كانت تنتظره ليوقع لفريق دولفين.
و في بداية الموسم الحالي استدعاه مدرب المريخ السابق مايكل كروجر لإجراء اختبارات مع نادي ألمانيا آخن توطئة لضمه إلا أن سوء الأحوال الجوية التي سادت أوربا هذا الشتاء لم يمكنه من إظهار كل قدراته ، فعاد ليواصل مشواره مع الزعيم.

موسم إستثنائي مع دولفين
مع فريق دولفين التابع لمدينة بورت هاركورت خاض ايداهو موسما استثنائيا وقاده لظهور مشرف في دوري أبطال أفريقيا التي غادرها في مرحلة دور الـ16 ليبدأ رحلة جيدة مع بطولة الكونفدرالية ويواصل فيها مشواره في وجود لاعبين مميزين كان في مقدمتهم صانع الألعاب الماهر ايفوسا ايغواكون والقناص كليشي، وقد نجحت المجموعة في تحقيق انتصارات متتالية مكنتهم من اقصاء فرق قوية ومعروفة في القارة من بينها الاسماعيلي المصري وصولا للمباراة النهائية التي خسرها الفريق امام الجيش الملكي المغربي ليفقد فرصة التتويج القاري الأولى في تاريخه. إسهام إيداهو في مسيرة الفريق في بطولة الكونفدرالية كان ملحوظا حيث جاء ثانيا في ترتيب هدافي البطولة برصيد ثمانية أهداف وبفارق هدف واحد عن زميله كليشي اسونوا ليكون خير ختام له مع فرق الدوري النيجيري.

مسيرة ناجحة مع المنتخبات النيجيرية
خلال المواسم الأربعة التي لعبها ابداهو بالدوري النيجيري استطاع ان يفرض نفسه بقوة على المستوى المحلي ليكون واحدا من الخيارات الدائمة أمام مدربي المنتخبات الوطنية السنية المختلفة في نيجيريا حيث تم اختياره لأكثر من مرة للمنتخبات بفئاتها المختلفة وخاض اللاعب أنجح تجاربه مع المنتخب الأولبي تحت 23 سنة بصحبة رفيقه في جوليوس بيرقر قودوين ندبيسي وظل لاعبا أساسي في تشكيلة المنتخب الأولمبي الذي خاض التصفيات المؤهلة للألعاب الأولمبية بأثينا ونجح إيداهو في احراز هدفي منتخب بلاده في المباراة التي جمعته بنظيره السنغالي في فبراير 2004 حيث احرز الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 60 من عمر المباراة وأردفه بالثاني قبل نهاية المباراة بسبع دقائق.
هداف الممتاز في أول موسم
كان انضمام ايداهو لكشوفات المريخ برفقة زميله في دولفين ايفوسا بمثابة فتح جديد في تجربة الاحتراف بنادي المريخ التي ضمت للمرة الاولى لاعبا من العيار الثقيل ويملك سيرة ذاتية عامرة وسبق له الظهور في نهائيات احدى بطولات الكاف وهو ماجعل انصار الفريق يعولون كثيرا على الهداف الجديد خاصة ون التوصية بقيده جاءت من مدرب الفريق الدكتور محمود سعد الذي شاهده خلال البطولة الافريقية وطلبه بالاسم بعد ان وقف على قدراته الهجومية المهولة. بداية ايداهو مع المريخ كانت مميزة منذ اليوم الاول حيث نجح اللاعب في الوصول لشباك معظم الفرق التي واجهها المريخ في الدوري الممتاز على المستوى المحلي لينهي ايداهو موسمه الاول مع المريخ متصدرا لترتيب هدافي المنافسة مناصفة مع مواطنه لاعب الهلال كليشي برصيد ثمانية عشر هدفا لكل منهما . هذا النجاح الكبير للاعبه في موسمه الاول كان على المستوى المحلي فقط لانه لم يتمكن من الظهور مع القائمة الاساسية للمدرب المصري محمد عمر بعد ان فشلت عملية الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي للفريق لاسباب تتعلق بتاخر وصول شهادة انتقاله الدولية من نيجيريا. فرصة الظهور الخارجي لاحت للنيجيري في بطولة دوري ابطال العرب التي قابل فيها الفريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري في مستهل مشواره وفاز عليه بام درمان بهدفين نال ايداهم احدهما الا ان ايدتهو نفسه تحمل جزء من مسولية مغادرة المريخ للبطولة من مراحلها الاولى بعد ان فشل في تحويل ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة للمريخ الى هدف في لقاء الرد بمدينة سطيف.

أول محترف أجنبي يصل شباك الهلال
استعصت شباك الهلال على كل محترفي المريخ الاجانب الذين قادوا الفريق في المواسم الماضية حيث لم يتمكنايا منهم من تسجيل هدف في لقاءات القمة التي تعتبر الامتحان الحقيقي لاي لاعب والمقياس لنجاح المحترف من عدمه، وقد اجتاز ايداهو هذا الاختبار بالهدف ابديع الذي احرزه في مرمى الحارس المعز محجوب في بطولة كاس السودان التي حقق المريخ لقبها في الموسم الماضي لينضم ايداهو الى مواطنيه قودوين وكليشي والبرازيلي روبيرو وهم اللاعبين الاجانب اللذين هزوا الشباك في لقاءات القمة.
لاعب متعدد الوظائف
إيداهو لاعب متعدد الوظائف فقد شارك في العديد من الوظائف في الملعب فضلا عن كونه مهاجما صريحا فقد لعب لاعب وسط متقدم واحيانا شارك كطرف أيمن وذلك في مباراة الصفاقسي بتونس واجاد بشكل كبير وكذلك لعب طرفا أيمن في مباراة المريخ في نهائى الكأس للعام 2007 امام الهلال في شوط اللعب الاول. قبل ان يتحول الى اللعب كمهاجم صريح في الشوط الثانى ويسجل هدف الفوز الغالي.

هداف بطولة الأندية الأفريقية 2009
رغم خروج المريخ من بطولة الأندية 2009 خارج الوفاض إلا أن ايداهور أصر أن يضع بصمته على تلك البطولة و ليؤكد علو كعبه على كل مهاجمي القارة السمراء بعدما استطاع أن يحرز لقب هداف البطولة بسبع أهداف.
كان ايداهور من أكثر لاعبي المريخ اخلاصاً و تفانياً و لم يحدث أن ساوم على المريخ و لم يكن بحوجة للمال و هو في يوم واحد صرف شرائح اجهزة موبايل لجميع لاعبي المريخ و مرافقيه بنيجيريا في كونفدرالية 2007 ...
ايداهور كان لاعباً من طراز خاص يندر أن تجود الملاعب الأفريقية بمثله
ايداهور كان محبوب الجماهير الأول لما لمسته فيه من تفاني و اخلاص للنجمة الحمراء
ايداهور ... لا ندري هل سيجود الزمان بمن هو في مثل اخلاصه و تفانيه و تضحيته من اجل الزعيم
و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


منقول : الشبكة .

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اوفيت اخى واكفيت 
ورحم الله الفقيد وجل مايجود الزمان بمثله
مخلصا لشعاره غيورا على الزعيم 
وكم كانت كل الاحداث حاضره وشاهده 
واراه يوم الوحل بالاردن دون غيره ينخر
عباب الطين والوحل ويجاهد كأنما المريخ بيته
وا اسفى عليك ايداهور
والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ


*

----------


## sonstar

*لن ننساك ياايداهور ستظل عالقا في الاذهان والقلوب
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*لن نســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك يـــــــــا الضباح
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ

 

لن ننساك ايها البطل الهمام
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*تحيه لك اخي
لن ننساك يا ايدو 
لن ننساك ابدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 وداعا ايها الفارس 

*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					


 وداعا ايها الفارس 




,وداعا ايدا لن ننساك
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
هذه مساهمة من عضو اسمه / شمس نور الدين المغربي بمنتدي كورة سودانية وهو من المغرب الشقيق ....
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وداعا وداعا ايدو بقدر مااعطيت الزعيم 
لن ننساك وسوف تكون في قلوبنا ماحينا
يكفي انك فارقت الفانية وانت ترتدي اجمل 
لون واجمل شعار
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لن ننساك ياجلاد الشباك ستظل عالقا في الاذهان والقلوب
*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*لن ننساك يادره المريخ والملاعب السودانيه ابدا ابدا
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اخوتى فى المنبر يجب ان لا تنسينا فاجعة ايداهور الاعتزار لنادى الامل فى ما بدر منى لحظة انتهاء المباراة واعلان خبر الوفاة لانها كانت لحظات غضب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

اخوتى فى المنبر يجب ان لا تنسينا فاجعة ايداهور الاعتزار لنادى الامل فى ما بدر منى لحظة انتهاء المباراة واعلان خبر الوفاة لانها كانت لحظات غضب



:1 (17)::1 (17)::1 (17)::1 (17):
لن نعتزر حتي تظهر الحقيقة واضحة دون اخفاء للحقائق
:enfjaar::enfjaar::enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## عادل

*لن ننساك ابدا يامن زرعت الفرح فينا
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*وداعا الفارس الهمام أيداهووووور
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*

لا ننساك يا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*أخي المثني شكرا على هذه المعلومات الممتازة في حق نجمنا الخلوق إيداهور ويشهد له الجميع بالأخلاق الحميده وحبه للشعار وكان من أميز المحترفين في المريخ .. لقد فقدنا لاعبا غالي
                        	*

----------


## راشد عمر توفيق

*وداعا ايها الفارس المغوار
                        	*

----------

